# Shark fishing Storm party



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone interested in having a shark fishing storm party tomorrow night. Thinking about possibly doing it if i can find some people to head out with me.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Kayaking bait out in 8' waves? suuure, why not. 
Might be a bit breezy.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

better wear a wetsuit, mask, and snorkel when sitting on the beach. gusts up to 70 mph


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Just seeing if i could find some takers. Know its a far stretch though. Might be decent but really rough on the sound though. Just saying.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Is this a joke?? Haha..


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm tempted but I don't think it's worth it! Best case scenario? Catch a shark! Worst case? DEATH


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Don and I are fishing....


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I am totally down for it. But YES i do have my reservations. I think the sharks would really be turned on by the storm but like Nathan said there is the possibility of injury.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> I am totally down for it. But YES i do have my reservations. I think the sharks would really be turned on by the storm but like Nathan said there is the possibility of injury.


That's what we were thinking last night! Not a bite! Got rained on half a dozen times, but hey, if people are actually doing this I am down. Never want to miss out on opportunity to do some sharkin!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

waiting on a reply from Don but i'm supposed to swing by and get him for some fishing at NASP.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

:thumbsup:


lowprofile said:


> waiting on a reply from Don but i'm supposed to swing by and get him for some fishing at NASP.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> Don and I are fishing....


When tomorrow?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> When tomorrow?


 tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Fish the soundside if its too rough....its all good....probably a good push of mullet coming by ft pickens gates pier....chicken bone beach....


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Its On!!!! I will post up later if there is anything crazy going on. UGLY


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Just saw the news report. Beach access is closed tomorrow. There goes that idea. Stupid closures.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

as in access to the beach in general? or a certain area?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Matt and I are heading back to the sound tonight!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Loruna said:


> Kayaking bait out in 8' waves? suuure, why not.
> Might be a bit breezy.


Having flipped my yak at the first bar coming back in on a moonless night once .... no thanks. 

(at least I got the bait back out & dropped)


----------



## fishonthegrill (Aug 17, 2013)

Heck,I would meet up with you guys if I was down that way.:thumbup:I'm down for some adventure or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Storm is breaking up wonder if they will reopen the beaches for tonight.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Woooohooooo the beaches are open!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Don and I had a GREAT time naping. 

i got my first Pompano from the surf. first slot red. a couple blues, a black drum, and a tipper all on the long rods. something slammed that pompano on my 12/0 and made it backlash. haha.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Don and I had a GREAT time naping.
> 
> i got my first Pompano from the surf. first slot red. a couple blues, a black drum, and a tipper all on the long rods. something slammed that pompano on my 12/0 and made it backlash. haha.


 You forgot to mention your favorite remoras and catfish :thumbsup: Besides catching a lot of :sleep1: I also landed 2 stud catfish with a combined weight of about .5 lbs . That's fishing!!! UGLY


----------

